# Only 2 days till initial appointment at Lister..... Nervous as hell :/



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Am finally in on Wednesday for my initial appointment.......

So nervous in case we get turned down as its our only option left 

Success stories please


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

hi - you'll be just fine. I'm with Lister too and they are very nice. There is a thread on here all about Lister and it's full of glowing reports etc.

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow xxx


----------

